# Martinelv's med experiences.



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Here's my lenghty list of medications I've taken for panic and DR:

*Anafranil* (can't remember the dose)- Terrible side effects after 1 pill. Never took anymore.

*Cipramil 25mg * 2* (Celexa) -no real effect on DR or panic attacks. No real side effects either.

*Effexor 37.5 * 2 * - Staved off real panic attacks for a while, but a real bastard to withdraw from.

*Respiridone* (can't remember the dose) - No positive effects, side effects: constant headache, stomach ache, tiredness, sickness.

*Diazepam 2-10mg * when needed. Stopped DR/Panic/Anxiety dead in it's tracks until it wore off. (about a day later)

*Oxazepam 10mg * when needed. No real effect

*Clonazepam 2mg * (Klonopin) - when needed: See Diazepam

*Lorazepam 1mg* - when needed. See Diazepam, but only for an extremely short while -perhaps 1 - 2 hours.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2005)

Just wonder.... How much did you take (Klonopin)?

Because after 2 years of 0,5 a day, I feel it doesn't even lower anxiety, I need more. I am on 0,75 mg since many months, again, no major difference. Last night I was feeling pretty bad, took 1,5 mg (in all the day), and woke up just less afraid.

Thanks

C xxx


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi,

With regards to Klonopin, I took 2mg a day for a week when I was having a real bad time. Stamped out the anxiety altogether. I had no withdrawal problems as at all. I've taken a variety of benzo's over the last four years, but never for any great length of time so it seems I never developed a dependence. I've never had any problems withdrawing from them.

However, it does sound like you have developed a dependence / tolerance. While I'm not strictly anti-benzo (I'm sure I'd be dead if I never had them to hand), I do think that it's unwise to use them for a signiticant length of time without a break. I've always thought of them as a last resort when times are really bad.


----------

